

Ask HN: Anyone interested in a GAE backup solution? - johnobrien102

As someone who runs a small Google App Engine (GAE) app, I'm currently planning on using a cronjob off a box at home to do backups. The thought occurred to me that it would be great if I could use an online service that backed-up my datastore periodically and stored those backups in the cloud. The question is whether anyone else would be interested in such a service. Are there any other GAE developers on HN? If so, would they be interested in such a service?
======
Slmnhq
You might want to an Osterwalder business model canvas to describe your idea
better. Then you might get some meaningful feedback.

See this post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3359356>

------
johnobrien102
I'm guessing not much enthusiasm then for the idea...

